# underground vents



## abudgetplumb (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi, I'm just a 4th yr apprentice commercial and we finished up a D.O.T bldg. It had all the goodies, potable, non potable, re-circ, reclaimed oil, air; you name it. The foreman on the job got the o.k. from the engineer to ty-in a lot of the re-vents undergropund and run the stack vents up & out? Have any of you ever done that or heard about that before? Thanks. Also I could realy use used a 2009 upc. 360.459.0370 olympia, W.A.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

abudgetplumb said:


> Hi, I'm just a 4th yr apprentice commercial and we finished up a D.O.T bldg. It had all the goodies, potable, non potable, re-circ, reclaimed oil, air; you name it. The foreman on the job got the o.k. from the engineer to ty-in a lot of the re-vents undergropund and run the stack vents up & out? Have any of you ever done that or heard about that before? Thanks. Also I could realy use used a 2009 upc. 360.459.0370 olympia, W.A.


Re-venting below the flood rim isn't allowed under the UPC.

Sounds like the AHJ punted and allowed the Engineer to make the rules up as he went along.

A fairly common practice during the 'Boom' when Inspectors were so overwhelmed.

Kind of a sad testament to just how lazy the few Inspectors who managed to avoid the layoffs and early retirements have become.

Hopefully you recognize a cow patty when you see it.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> Re-venting below the flood rim isn't allowed under the UPC.
> 
> Sounds like the AHJ punted and allowed the Engineer to make the rules up as he went along.
> 
> ...



Now that I have your attention:

What's up with this asinine request for a used copy of the current code?

The revision you're seeking is still the law of the land -- Nobody with an ounce of sense is going to let that go.

This is your future we're talking about here -- You've already invested well over three years of your life.

Skip a few meals or whatever it takes, spend the money and buy the tools you need to see this through.

FYI, I'm going to be a lot less understanding the next time you bring this subject up.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> FYI, I'm going to be a lot less understanding the next time you bring this subject up.


Who the hell appointed you PZ god?

This board is for questions and answers regarding the pipe trades. If you don't want to be bothered with assinine questions, do as I do, ignore the thread and move on.

The e-bullying is getting tiring to read....


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Excuse my ignorance please, as the terminology can differ immensely amongst the trade across the continent...

I cannot seem to find a definition for "re-vent", try as I might.

To clarify, I'm NOT being my usual sarcastic SOB self, and I'll help if I can... I just don't grasp the term.

Anyone?


----------



## Keepitinthe70's (Aug 5, 2011)

ILPlumber said:


> Who the hell appointed you PZ god?


I'm sure it wasn't redwood, he wouldn't want to give up that title.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

U666A said:


> Excuse my ignorance please, as the terminology can differ immensely amongst the trade across the continent...
> 
> I cannot seem to find a definition for "re-vent", try as I might.
> 
> ...


Re-vent is offsetting vents in the wall back to one common vent stack. 

Example- You have a battery of toilets, urinals and lavs let's say in a row. You stub up a 4" vent in on the center toilet, the rest of the vents (I'm speaking Louisiana Code) you can vent with 2" and break them over with 90s and San tees as long as it's above flood level rim of highest fixture served by the common vent. We rough them in wall at 42" from floor to center line back to a 4" stack.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I hate plumbing, it turns people mean :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Keepitinthe70's said:


> I'm sure it wasn't redwood, he wouldn't want to give up that title.


Whatever you say Rambo... :whistling2:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

ILPlumber said:


> Who the hell appointed you PZ god?
> 
> This board is for questions and answers regarding the pipe trades. If you don't want to be bothered with assinine questions, do as I do, ignore the thread and move on.
> 
> The e-bullying is getting tiring to read....


 This isn't e-bullying.

He's been asked several pointed questions in this thread and others.

He hasn't bothered to answer one single one of them.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Keepitinthe70's said:


> I'm sure it wasn't redwood, he wouldn't want to give up that title.


 Suck up.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

U666A said:


> Excuse my ignorance please, as the terminology can differ immensely amongst the trade across the continent...
> 
> I cannot seem to find a definition for "re-vent", try as I might.
> 
> ...


 




Re-vent or relief vent.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Plumberman said:


> Re-vent is offsetting vents in the wall back to one common vent stack.
> 
> Example- You have a battery of toilets, urinals and lavs let's say in a row. You stub up a 4" vent in on the center toilet, the rest of the vents (I'm speaking Louisiana Code) you can vent with 2" and break them over with 90s and San tees as long as it's above flood level rim of highest fixture served by the common vent. We rough them in wall at 42" from floor to center line back to a 4" stack.


In this case, re-venting below the slab means they're flat venting.

Flat venting should be a last resort utilized only when all other options have been exhausted.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Re-vent or relief vent.


 Different codes, different terminology.

Re-venting under the UPC simply means vents have been combined.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> In this case, re-venting below the slab means they're flat venting.
> 
> Flat venting should be a last resort utilized only when all other options have been exhausted.


Yeah, we can't break vents back below slab here.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Plumberman said:


> Yeah, we can't break vents back below slab here.


 Flat venting (side venting under your Code) a single fixture is allowed here.

Most of my peers here view it as a necessary evil -- The first time the drain plugs up and backs up into the horizontal portion of the vent, the vent is rendered useless.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Love the new avatar UA. :laughing:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> Flat venting (side venting under your Code) a single fixture is allowed here.
> 
> Most of my peers here view it as a necessary evil -- The first time the drain plugs up and backs up into the horizontal portion of the vent, the vent is rendered useless.


My code says "horizontal vents below the FLR of the fighter it is serving, shall be avoided where practicable."

Who decides what is practicable you ask, PITW, very common practice here, never failed an inspection.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Love the new avatar UA. :laughing:


That was a bad... Bad day! :laughing:

I'll take this time now, to apologize to the PZ member whom i offended with my previous avatar. I should have known that it was ignorant and irresponsible of me to proudly display such a distasteful image. If you choose to remain anonymous, I respect that sir, and will expect no reciprocity in this thread.

Again, sorry for the lack of response, and thank you for your pleasant way of pointing out to me, the error I made.

I hope were good.

UA


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

U666A said:


> My code says "horizontal vents below the FLR of the fighter it is serving, shall be avoided where practicable."
> 
> Who decides what is practicable you ask, PITW, very common practice here, never failed an inspection.


 Years ago I wasn't paying attention to a backhoe digging a 200' run of 4"across the back of a ground up grocery store.It was more than 1/8" per foot.We ended up shallow at the bathrooms.Rather than re-digging I flat vented.Inspector had us change it because it was not a structural condition cause we did not want to dig.

I highly doubt an inspector anywhere else around here would have the svy to make the same call these days.

We have to flat vent in the floor joist.Otherwise one would have to give up 3' in between floors


----------



## abudgetplumb (Aug 22, 2011)

*I lent my 2009 upc out & can't get it back, I almost feel sorry for asking*



Widdershins said:


> Now that I have your attention:
> 
> What's up with this asinine request for a used copy of the current code?
> 
> ...


I've tried 2 post & respond. i'm not aware of any Q's presented 2 me that i have not replied 2. i guess i need 2 try harder. p.s. you seem like a crabby puss?


----------



## abudgetplumb (Aug 22, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> This isn't e-bullying.
> 
> He's been asked several pointed questions in this thread and others.
> 
> He hasn't bothered to answer one single one of them.


i disagree.


----------

